# Grays Run 3/5/10



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I set up shop underneath the route 40 bridge, and I was pretty much getting a Yellow on every cast, however they were mostly 6 inches or less. One of the first ones that I caught was actually a keeper at just over 9 inches and then I got a bluegill that was about 8" for the stringer too. It was all smalls after that for quite a while. 

I got tired of catching small fish so I decided to move. I paddled upstream to the pond area which is a little bit larger part of the stream that is over ten feet deep. Well I found more fish here, but they were even smaller. Finally, I got tired of this and went out past the route 40 bridge where I had started my morning and paddled towards the mouth of the stream. I didnt really find anything to promising on the FF and so I started to drift back to where I launched while doing a little nonchalant jigging. I was just about ready to call it a day, when I finally got a decent fish at 10.5" that actually bent my rod and pulled some drag. This got me pretty excited after catching tiny fish all day and so I drifted around the same area and managed 4 more keepers at 9.5." 

The day ended up being a pretty successful trip and definately will give me and the wife enough for a good meal. The night before I had dreams of a stringer full of 12" perch, but I'm still pretty satisfied with what I was able to accomplish considering that many of the shore bound anglers were unable to manage any keepers. 

The finally tally for the day was 6 keeper yellows 9-10.5 (1 female 5 males) and one gluegill big enough to be tablefare. I used bass assassin jigs tipped with grass shrimp and night crawlers. All the keepers were on the jigs. Sorry, didnt take any pics.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Greys Run 3/5/2011*

Sorry, this was yesterday (2011), not last year! Guess I was tired from getting up too early...


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> I started to drift back to where I launched


Where did you launch? Right by the bridge on 40? Or someplace else?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I launched right next to the route 40 bridge.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> I launched right next to the route 40 bridge.


That's kinda what i thought. I'm in the process of getting my new Tarpon140 rigged up and I'm only about 6 miles down the road.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

For this type of fishing, you really only need a fishing rod, a little bit of tackle, and you're pretty much good to go.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> For this type of fishing, you really only need a fishing rod, a little bit of tackle, and you're pretty much good to go.


yep - When I fish off the shore there I usually use either the BA or a pumpkin tube.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you think the stream will be in bad shape saturday morning?


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Do you think the stream will be in bad shape saturday morning?


That depends on alot of things. How much rain, when it stops and how strong the tides are. It's supposed to be clear on Friday, so with so stronger tides I think it will be fishable on Sat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadyfisher,
Good job on catching YP. It's nice to see some actions in the upper Bay.

MDCrappie,
I am assuming you guys are talking about Fishing in the Susky River. I fish for YP first time there, and I had a good day. If you live in the west of the Susky. You can launch from Jean Roberts Memorial Park, MD. You save the toll by not crossing the bridge. Also, one side of ramp was padded for kayak launch and no fee for the kayak launch. But you don't see the padded area because of the snow and ice. It a short paddle to the fishing spot. On the video you will see where I took a break, my hot spot (on that day) and launch site Info. Lure? well I guess it depends on the mood of YP. Anglers in Occoquan River use silver blade (or blade bait) (1/2 oz -3/4oz) in less than 30' of water. But the susky is mch deeper 70-80' in the middle.

Good Luck! I hope I am talking about the same place you will fish.





Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> MDCrappie,
> I am assuming you guys are talking about Fishing in the Susky River.
> Joe


Joe- Not the same place. The Susqy is farther north. I've been fishing there also for years. Grey's Run is actually a creek at the head of the Bush river. It's mostly shoreline fshing,but a kayak or small basshunter, jon boat, or canoe can also launch from the road side. Bigger fish usually arrive here later then the Susqy. It's hard to get it in the map just it is just north of Rt 543. If you are trying to find it on google maps just search the names in my pic and when you find it just zoom out. It does get VERY crowded when the fish are there.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

They are not really catching YP in the mainstem of Susky anymore as the YP have run up to the creek mouths to stage for spawning. Also, Susky will likely be a muddy mess of ripping water on saturday with all the rain. Last I heard, they had 15 gates open at conowingo before the storm even started last night.

Looks like its going to get even more crowded...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

MDCrappie,

Thanks for the Info. I am sure that MD kayakers will find your info very useful. How far do you have to paddle to stay 300 yard off the shore fishermen, 1-2 miles?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

You can paddle out to the mouth of the creek about 200 yds and be out of shore fishing range.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> You can paddle out to the mouth of the creek about 200 yds and be out of shore fishing range.


Concur.....you don't have to go very far, the shore angling is really confined in this area.


----------

